# Help buying 6670



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

I am gaming at 1366x resolution @ mid settings. So i decided to buy 6670 (budget constraints), so i browsed in flipkart. Now they have two variants,

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

Gigabyte AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 2 GB DDR3 GV-R667D3-2GI Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

one is 2GB and one is 1GB. Now surprisingly 2GB one is lesser than 1GB. Does that make big impact in game's performance?

I am not much into memory, but just wanna know?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Buddy, both of them has Shader Model 5, Shader support is the property of the GPU, not the memory associated with it. Here both of them are using same GPU, while Gigabyte offering 2GB andfor Sapphire, it is 1 GB. GPUGigabyte cards cost lesser than Sapphire model and 2Gb memory is a marketing gimmick. But as you know, for the lower end cards, 1GB or 2GB does not matter much as they're not enough powerful to use more than 1GB Video Memory. Here you need to look for a faster memory which can provide higher memory bandwidth.

My suggestion is to spend little more and get a Sapphire or MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 version which offers more than twice the memory bandwidth of the DDR3 version. It will cost you around 5.2 to 5.4K and offers better performance than the DDR3 version.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Thanks for clearing it up. Since flipkart mentioned SM5 in one model and left blank in other one, i was confused.

BTW *This* is what you mentioned? It is 5.6k compared to 4.7k for DDR3.

How much performance difference i can expect for DDR5, compared to DDR 3. I game at 1366x resolution and don't want eye candy, so low-med settings will do.


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

What?
1GB DDR3 costs more than 2GB DDR3 in flipkart. Check with them, before you buy.

Is the Gigabyte's in flipkart is Factory-overclocked edition?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Nope. not overclocked. Same specs.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

Another vote for MSI 6670 ddr5.You can max out almost all  the games @ 1366x768 !


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

OK. Will increase the budget a little bit and get the DDR5 version!!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> OK. Will increase the budget a little bit and get the DDR5 version!!!


Wise choice. Welcome to the 6670 DDR5 family.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ You have it already? Whats your specs? What res are you playing? Are you able to play GTA4 in decent resolution at good fps?


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes. I play at 1440*900, with some options maxed out for *many *games. (Coz of my monitor's optimal resolution)
Haven't played GTA4.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

How abt FC3, MW 2012, Metro or any heavy games. Are you getting playable fps at that res?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,The games maxed out are
crysis2(some small lags in park;D)
Mw3
Nfs:Run
Ghost Recon
Black Ops
etc


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks good.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

its vfm.PassMark Videocard Value Chart - Performance / Price of Videocards


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

@Nanducob : Yeah it is. BTW Are you selling your card?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

lol noooooooooo...


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 24, 2012)

Gonna buy DDR5 one from flipkart. BTW How come fk is cheaper that PrimeABGB and other sites?


----------



## Neo (Dec 24, 2012)

IIRC, 1GB GDDR5 version was available some where for 4.8k. Search. You may find it cheap.
Also cost2cost sells it for 5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 25, 2012)

@Neo

*cost2cost pricing : *
Sapphire 6670 @ 5050 INR
PowerColor 5770 @ 5.5k

Which one is good? I think 5770 is better than 6670.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes. 
The 5770 is *significantly* better than the 6670.

Also, though it consumes more power, performance-wise, its even better than 7750 @ 7k. So, just buy it 

Here is relative performance - 
The 5770 rounds up being 4 % faster than 7750 and* 31 % faster than the 6670*.

*imageshack.us/a/img560/7466/perfrel1920.gif


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep, 5770 is better, get it 

Btw, hd6670 is 5.35k here 
*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=460


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Just to confirm, won't the 5770 needs external power supply?
Moreover, GPU's are selling based on the $ fluctuations. So, it's advisable to have a word with seller, before clicking "Checkout".


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2012)

why not go all the way to HD 7770? 

That thing is going to last more. Well worth it imho.


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea, HD5770 needs an external pcie power connector, make sure your psu got one. What psu you have btw?
Btw, thanks for the chart TheTrueBlueViking , so that basically makes it a card comparable to HD6770. Really nice at the price.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Neo said:


> Btw, thanks for the chart TheTrueBlueViking , so that basically makes it a card comparable to HD6770. Really nice at the price.



You re welcome 
Call me TBV if you got a problem typing that long name.
And 6770 is nothing but a re-branded 5770 with minor changes that hardly affect performance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 25, 2012)

Neo said:


> Yep, 5770 is better, get it
> 
> Btw, hd6670 is 5.35k here
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD 6670 1GB DDR5



5.1k + tax @ cost2cost, so this seems same. How reliable this site is?



Gearbox said:


> ^ Just to confirm, won't the 5770 needs external power supply?
> Moreover, GPU's are selling based on the $ fluctuations. So, it's advisable to have a word with seller, before clicking "Checkout".



Yep, i am getting an CM 450W, so i guess it will work.



ico said:


> why not go all the way to HD 7770?
> 
> That thing is going to last more. Well worth it imho.



Budget man, budget.

@TBV Thanks for the graph.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Yep, i am getting an CM 450W, so i guess it will work.
> 
> @TBV Thanks for the graph.




You re welcome.

And most importantly,* dont buy that CM psu*. 
Get a* Corsair cx 430 V2* for 2.5k instead. That ll be a far more reliable bet


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 25, 2012)

@TBV

I am not buying new PSU, i am getting it from my friend.  He is using it for some time with his GTX460+Intel rig and it works just fine. So i guess it will be fine too.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

CM aint a good psu manufacturer. However it aint that bad either. Should work fine as in terms of power consumption - 460 > 5770 .


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2012)

If you are getting HD 5770 at cheaper price then grab it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 25, 2012)

Since it is christmas, i get no reply from colst2cost. Will try tomorrow and see if 5770 is in stock.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2012)

^ ask for HD 6770.

Same thing. But you won't find any card labeled "5"770 now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 26, 2012)

^^  Sure..


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ ask for HD 6770.



hd6770 would be 6-6.5k, out of the budget I guess.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

@Guys i am getting an offer for HD5850 2yrs old, no warranty for 5.5k+shipping, Is this price is ok?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2012)

no, it is a bad deal IMO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ So what would be the correct price for that card?

Also, ASUS 795GX+Phenom X4 940+4GB DDR2+(5850/6670)+2 SATA HDD's+1 DVD+RW will run fine on "*COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR*"


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> @Guys i am getting an offer for HD5850 2yrs old, no warranty for 5.5k+shipping, Is this price is ok?


Get it for 5K inclusive/exclusive of shipping.

I see people selling their HD 4850s for ~2.6K. And HD 5850 is twice as fast.



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ So what would be the correct price for that card?
> 
> Also, ASUS 795GX+Phenom X4 940+4GB DDR2+(5850/6670)+2 SATA HDD's+1 DVD+RW will run fine on "*COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR*"



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

I say no to every CM power supply.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ So tell me budget PSU for that RIG? Budget is 2.5k....


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

Corsair cx430 v2.
You will need another 6pin connector (or molex convertor).


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

How about VS550. It is around 2.9k so i guess i can take that if it is worth the price difference.


----------



## Neo (Dec 27, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> How about VS550. It is around 2.9k so i guess i can take that if it is worth the price difference.



GS>CX>VS 
If you want to go higher, then GS500, 
But no need, CX430V2 is a excellent psu, suits your needs well.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ You sure it can handle 5850?


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

5850 has a peak power consumption of around 300(furmark) while the processor can do 180(?)
I doubt you will be pushing either of those that high.
430 is good, 500w is safer.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

@Myth
Any 500W PSU at the range (2.5 - 3k)?

Cooler Master Thunder 500W Power Supply (RS-500-ACAB-M3)


----------



## Neo (Dec 27, 2012)

Stay away from CM.
FSP Saga II 500W is good but is hard to find these days ( not better than CX430V2)
Get Corsair CX500V2 @ 3.5k else

IMO, CX430V2 is more than enough.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ neo, i dont want to end up frying my PC. In TE, a guy is selling his "Tagan max power 700W" for 2.5k. How is it? Since it fits exactly in my budget can i buy this?


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> @Myth
> Any 500W PSU at the range (2.5 - 3k)?
> 
> Cooler Master Thunder 500W Power Supply (RS-500-ACAB-M3)



Avoid Cooler Master. Why ?
Local prices will be lower for CORSAIR SMPS 500CXV2UK


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2012)

Buy a newer gen gpu=less power=cx430v2


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 27, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ neo, i dont want to end up frying my PC. In TE, a guy is selling his "Tagan max power 700W" for 2.5k. How is it? Since it fits exactly in my budget can i buy this?



Very good deal IMO. 
BTW is there any warranty left?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ No. Its out of warranty.


----------



## Neo (Dec 27, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ neo, i dont want to end up frying my PC. In TE, a guy is selling his "Tagan max power 700W" for 2.5k. How is it? Since it fits exactly in my budget can i buy this?



Stay away IMO.
Get cx500V2  from the link myth posted


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

Add 400 bucks more and get the CX500V2. Its your best bet.
Dont get that 2 year old Tagan PSU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

Will buy CX500V2. Guess it will handle 5850.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes it will.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ Any online stores selling it cheaper, apart from mdcomputers.in site?


----------



## Myth (Dec 28, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Any online stores selling it cheaper, apart from mdcomputers.in site?



Local will be cheaper.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Any online stores selling it cheaper, apart from mdcomputers.in site?



IDK about Bangalore. I could tell you about Bombay.
Ask others.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

@All

Does anyone know good shop in SP Road. I tried few shops and they were quoting like 4k.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> @All
> 
> Does anyone know good shop in SP Road. I tried few shops and they were quoting like 4k.



SP Road is rubbish. Believe me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ Then what do you suggest?


----------

